# Wednesday's bird



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

This is the bird my buddies double team. Guy on the left called him in, it hopped up on a log, gave the guy on the right a head shot and they had bird down. 22lbs, 1 3/8 spurs, 10" beard. This bird is the first since we've been doing this for 3 years now, the land owner took the first. Way to go Jim & Ken.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

nice bird.


----------

